# Anesthesia code for TEE



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, 
What would be the appropriate anesthesia code for a TEE?  When I cross code it with the surgical CPT  two codes come up, 00500 & 00740.  If it doesn't qualify for the 00500 (base units is like 15), why?  Can anyone assist me?  Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 19, 2010)

Per the ASA Crosswalk CPT code 93312/93313/93315/93316 cross to 01922 when billing anesthesia service for TEE.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Lynette R Ivy (Jan 20, 2010)

The correct code for TEE is 93312-26 for anesthesiologists.  If billed along with other procedures, it is wise to use the -59 modifier to indicate a separate identifiable procedure.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe I misunderstood hanoz420's question:

If providing anesthesia for TEE performed by another provider: 01922

If anesthesiologist is performing TEE: 93312-93318 depending on level of service and documentation

Julie, CPC


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Feb 18, 2010)

*Anesthesia for TEE*

Thanks for everyone's reply......this is the scenario:  A pt comes in for a TEE, the cardiologist does everything and our anesthesiologist just provides the anesthesia.......for all of our TEE/Cardioversion TEE's our anesthesiologist just provides the anesthesia......

Thanks!!!


----------



## dav4code (Dec 6, 2010)

*Literature, articles wanted for 93313 bundled ...*

with 36620 and 93503?

fro cci 16.3 93318 can be found in column 2.  But not specifically 93313.  

Looking for literature please post.


----------



## rcushnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Is 01922 still the valid anes code for TEE?*

The crosswalks I use say 00740 or 00500...if it is 01922 could you expain why?


----------



## rcushnie (Apr 27, 2011)

jdrueppel said:


> Maybe I misunderstood hanoz420's question:
> 
> If providing anesthesia for TEE performed by another provider: 01922
> 
> ...





Julie,

Could you clarify if 01922 is the right code for this..I was of the impression that it is for non invasive procedures...sorry to be so ignorant but I want to make sure I have my ducks in a row.

Thanks,
Rochelle


----------



## nncymac@pinehurst (Apr 28, 2011)

*sleepdoc-coder*

Julie,
00500 covers invasive as well as noninvasive TEE procedures.It is listed in my Anesthesia Cross Coder for 2011 as falling under the 00500 code list.


----------



## cindyt (May 4, 2011)

The CPT codes for TEE fall under the range of 93312-93318 per the CPT book.  These CPT codes then crosswalk to 01922.


----------



## danastiff (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Code for tee*

I work for an anesthesia coding company. When another Dr. performs the TEE and the anesthesiologist provides the anesthesia, we always use 01922. The 2011 ASA crosswalk directs you to 01922. Julie is correct. Hope this helps.


----------

